# GPS



## aalglöckchen (28. Januar 2003)

hi @ all !

ich bin am überlegen ob wir dieses jahr ein gps mit nach norge nehmen? ;+ 
was könntet ihr mir da empfehlen ? muss ja kein super teil sein. haben damit null erfahrung !!

danke 
petri an alle #h 
hendrik aus md


----------



## Borgon (28. Januar 2003)

Hallo Aalglöckchen #h Ich schätze mal die meisten hier nutzen wohl das Garmin GPS12,da würde an deiner Stelle aber eher das Nachfolgemodell(GPS72) kaufen.Hat bessere Auflösung,ist schwimmfähig und noch ein paar Funktionen mehr(ob man alle braucht sei dahingestellt :q )Kostet ca.240€.Garmin Etrax ist wohl auch nicht schlecht,bei ebay für Sofortkauf 168€ #h


----------



## Borgon (28. Januar 2003)

@Andreas:Hatte mir das Teil auch zukommen lassen.Hab ich aber gleich wieder zurückgeschickt,weil das ein Stromfresser vor dem Herr´n ist :c Wenn dann muss ich mich auch auf ein GPS verlassen können und nicht früher reinmüssen,weil meine mitgenommenen Akkus alle leer sind.Sicher kann mans auch an die Echolotbatterie mit ranklemmen(wenn man den teuren Kabel kauft),aber das ist nicht Sinn und Zweck eines portablen Handys finde ich #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (28. Januar 2003)

Moin!
Ich habe ein Magellan GPS 320. Das ist vergleichbar mit dem 12er Garmin. Wichtig ist das das Gerät einen PC Anschluß besitzt. Dann kannst du zu Hause nehmlich die Wegpunkte bearbeiten und mit GPS Utility (kostenloses Programm) elektronisch Seekarten kallibrieren, die Tiefenlienien als Trackpunkte nachzeichnen und auch die Tiefen der Seekarten als Wegpunkte aufs GPS laden. Das funzt super und am Ende hat mann fast eine Seekarte auf dem GPS.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (28. Januar 2003)

Ich würde auf jeden Fall ein Garmin bzw. Magellangerät kaufen. Hier  hast paar unterschiedliche Garmingeräte im Test! Die Preise stimmen nicht mehr. Das Garmin 12 wird demnächst auslaufen und durch andere Modelle ersetzt! Auf jeden Fall sollte das Gerät einen 12 Kanalempfänger haben und nicht wie bei früheren Modellen Garmin II z. B nur 8 Kanäle! Garmin ist allerdings auch die einzige Firma in Punkto GPS die kostenlose Download zur Gerätesoftware bietet. In dieser Software sind unterem Korrekturtabellen drin für die genauere Berechnung. Die anderen Hersteller bieten diesen Service bei Handgeräten noch nicht an. Allein deshalb sollte man schon ein Datenkabel haben! Die meisten Hilfeseiten über GPS sind auch für Garmin Geräte ausgelegt!

Ich selber benutze eine Garmin III Plus!


----------



## aalglöckchen (28. Januar 2003)

Hi all !
Habt erstmal vielen Dank für eure Tipps !!!!
Puh ,wer die Wahl hat,hat die Qual ! 
Ist aber erst mal super von euch das ihr mir die tipps gebt.
@Bellyboatangler 
danke für den Link ! werd ich mich heute abend erstmal durch ackern . Mal sehen was ich dann mache . ich melde mich dann wieder wenn ich nicht mehr weiter weiss  ;+ 

Petri an alle
hendrik aus md


----------



## Lengjäger (29. Januar 2003)

Ich habe vor mir ein Magellan aus der SporTrak Reihe holen.
Ich kann mich nur nicht entscheiden ob ich mir eins mit oder ohne Kartefunktion kaufen soll.

Kennt von euch einer die CD MapSend World von Magellan. Soll eine topografische Weltkarte sein. Ist die genau und zuverlässig?

Grüße

Lengjäger #h


----------



## Klausi (29. Januar 2003)

Ich selber benutze auch das Garmin 12 und bin sehr zufrieden. Für unsere Ansprüche reicht es alle male. Kumpel von mir, hat sich auch das Globalnav12 gekauft und mußte sehr große abweichungen feststellen. Muß man unbedingt die Gerätesoftware downloaden. Ich habe zwar ein Kabel dafür habe es aber noch nie benutzt. Auch für Positionseingaben habe ich es noch nie genutzt, da ich in der Wohnung doch keinen Empfang habe. Und um Positionen einzugeben muß man doch Empfang haben ,oder?


----------



## Chris7 (29. Januar 2003)

Hallo alle zusammen.

Also, nachdem ich mir Ende letzten Jahres auch als purer Anfänger ein GPS gekauft habe (Magellan Meridian Platinum), habe ich mich in der Zwischenzeit viel damit und überhaupt mit der Thematik beschäftigt (was nicht heißt, daß ich jetzt alles weiß). 

Ich sehe die Sache auf jeden Fall so:

Mit den Magellan oder Garmin Geräten kann man eigentlich nichts falsch machen. Ich tendiere aber zu den neueren Modellreihen. Garmin hat im Gegensatz zu Magellan den Vorteil, daß sie z. Zt. die wohl am meist genutzten GPS sind. Die etrex-Familie ist mir aber vom Display her zu klein und unübersichtlich. Da sind die GPS 72 oder auch 76 meiner Meinung nach schon besser. 

Ich habe mich für das Magellan entschieden, weil es wohl die besseren Empfangsleistungen hat und (ich kannte die 72er und 76er Garmin nicht) das größere Display hat. Das Gerät ist auch Wasserdicht und einfach gut. Klasse ist auch die Speichererweiterung per SD-Card. Ich habe in meinem Gerät fast ganz Deutschland und einen Teil von Dänemark als Detailkarte drin.

Neben Tracking nutze ich es natürlich auch auf dem Wasser beim Angeln. Gerade bei Strömung ist es natürlich von Vorteil, daß ich mir einen fängigen Platz genauestens markieren kann. Auch die Sicherheit, bei plötzlich aufkommenden Nebels wieder sicher zurückzufinden ist nicht zu unterschätzen (selbst erlebt). 

Ich nutze mein Gerät aber auch sehr viel im Auto und zwar mit der Software Map Send Streets Europe. Die ist echt zu empfehlen und am PC auch einfach zu bedienen.

Wenn hier noch Fragen sind, bin ich gerne bereit nähere Auskünfte zu geben (per Mail am besten: christian.weiss@trw.com).

Hier noch ein Paar gute, GPS betreffende Seiten:

www.busse-yachtshop.de (sehr guter und günstiger Laden)
http://kanadier.gps-info.de/a-gpsseite.htm (Diese Seiten sind gerade für Anfänger der HIT!!! Unbedingt reinschauen!!! Hier findet man &quot;alles&quot; was man wissen will und muß!!!)


----------



## Kalle (31. Januar 2003)

Ich habe auch das Garmin 12 und bin sehr zufríeden damit.#6
Hab noch nie probleme damit gehabt.Kann es nur empfehlen.


----------

